# Camarones con Rajas



## BLACKSMOKE (May 29, 2014)

Have had this dish for many years now and came on here to see if anyone had any tips to reproduce it.

It looks like a very simple white shrimp dish which has thin slices of Pasillia chillies and onion with garlic butter and white wine.

Onion and garlic are translucent not browned.

Should the butter be clarified?
Should the shrimp be marinated?
What would be the best steps to try this?
Is there an ingredient or spice I'm leaving out?

This dish is UNBELIEVABLE at Javier's in Orange County California 

Thank you for any help

Scott


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2014)

Is that the Javier's in Crystal Cove?  Their description for the dish you named is for poblanos, not pasillas.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE (May 29, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Is that the Javier's in Crystal Cove?  Their description for the dish you named is for poblanos, not pasillas.



Often mislabeled but yes they are poblanos,same restaurant different location.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2014)

Have you asked them for the recipe?


----------



## BLACKSMOKE (May 29, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Have you asked them for the recipe?



Yea,what I posted is all they gave me,I have a friend (ex girlfriend)who knows the owners son so left a text and I'll see what happens but she only see him if he is there and she does not eat there often.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 29, 2014)

Hi, Scott. 
Based on the ingredients you listed, I would sauté the garlic, onion, and chiles in the butter and wine for a minute or two, stirring pretty much constantly so the garlic doesn't burn....then add the cleaned shrimp and sauté again for just a couple of minutes.  Then I would pour everything, juice and all, over hot prepared rice.  

I don't think I would clarify the butter or marinate the shrimp first.  I've made similar dishes before, but your restaurant may use more seasonings to keep those wonderful Latino flavors going.  Maybe some cilantro, or fresh lime juice, or both, just before serving....?  I'll be interested in seeing the whole recipe if your friend can get it.  Sounds wonderful.    And welcome to DC!


----------



## BLACKSMOKE (May 30, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi, Scott.
> Based on the ingredients you listed, I would sauté the garlic, onion, and chiles in the butter and wine for a minute or two, stirring pretty much constantly so the garlic doesn't burn....then add the cleaned shrimp and sauté again for just a couple of minutes.  Then I would pour everything, juice and all, over hot prepared rice.
> 
> I don't think I would clarify the butter or marinate the shrimp first.  I've made similar dishes before, but your restaurant may use more seasonings to keep those wonderful Latino flavors going.  Maybe some cilantro, or fresh lime juice, or both, just before serving....?  I'll be interested in seeing the whole recipe if your friend can get it.  Sounds wonderful.    And welcome to DC!



Was very good,not the same.
The prawns were very delicate,he said they were blacks but I can tell they were a fresh water variety and not the same flavor or texture.

I used a full stick of unsalted butter,half chili,1/4 white onion and about 1/2 cup of wine sautéed so the onion was translucent which took 8 min. Then added the garlic so it didn't overcook then a pound of u20 for another 6-7 min.

A lil salt,wish I had a lil white pepper(would this be good?) and maybe next time a few red pepper flakes for one level of heat?

Thinking also using a full cup of wine and reduce to half next round?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 1, 2014)

I tried this last night.  I used 3 Pasilla/Poblanos(I love them) and a large onion. Most of the recipes I could find included the addition of crema or sour cream to the sauce. I did not do this, but found that when I mixed in a little sour cream from my plate, that I preferred it that way. So next time I will try it that way. I could not find any ingredients that you were missing, so perhaps the restaurant has a secret one


----------



## BLACKSMOKE (Jun 28, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> I tried this last night.  I used 3 Pasilla/Poblanos(I love them) and a large onion. Most of the recipes I could find included the addition of crema or sour cream to the sauce. I did not do this, but found that when I mixed in a little sour cream from my plate, that I preferred it that way. So next time I will try it that way. I could not find any ingredients that you were missing, so perhaps the restaurant has a secret one



I'm sure they do.......I'll keep asking every time I go!

Will try again tonight and add a lil white pepper and a touch if lime juice.


----------

